# Anyone remember



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone remember these people and whatever happened to them, ACL,CUNARD,PORT LINE Sandy Holson 2nd cook, Eddie Jarvis 2nd steward, Terry Milner 2nd steward, Freddy Gasgoine 2nd steward, Jack Plane chief cook, Jimmy Brown chief cook, John Lee steward, Peter lattimore chief cook, Peter Anderson AB. Dave Billingham AB. There must be loads but just cant remember names


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

bump no one


----------



## Neil Whiteley (Jun 4, 2020)

I remember a Sandy and Terry (Port Auckland) but not the others. Where they all are now I don't know.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Neil Mant said:


> Anyone remember these people and whatever happened to them, ACL,CUNARD,PORT LINE Sandy Holson 2nd cook, Eddie Jarvis 2nd steward, Terry Milner 2nd steward, Freddy Gasgoine 2nd steward, Jack Plane chief cook, Jimmy Brown chief cook, John Lee steward, Peter lattimore chief cook, Peter Anderson AB. Dave Billingham AB. There must be loads but just cant remember names


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes my friend I remember all sailed in different ships Dave Billingham and his brother Colin I remember Pete Anderson Fred (Friday) Gascoigne on port line and canard reefersalso not mentioned Stan stills second steward there's lots I remember I was chippy on all these ships with these all good folk good times


----------

